# Double Autarch Reserve Armies



## Mathai (Sep 1, 2010)

I was curious and wanted to see how everyone/anyone else felt about using two Eldar Autarchs for their Master Strategist special rule, and then leaving everything in reserve at the beginning of the game. I'm also curious how other people play this idea out and what kind of force you use to back them up.

Initially, I tried using a small squad of Pathfinders and leaving them in cover to draw the enemy to a specific spot initially, but I have only gotten to attempt this idea against an IG army with two scout moving Valkyries. Those two turns of reletive freedom resulted in their assaulting cargo inside got a free trip all the way up to the Rangers without me being able to really do anything about it.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

It's a Viable tactic, but if you're going all Reserve, go all reserve. 

Anything else is pretty much going to have you picked off at leisure.

Some Outflanking Walkers and Scorpions in a Serpent is a neat thing to throw in as well.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

It's a nice idea, but as far as I'm concerned the phrase "An army runs on it's stomach" can be applied to Eldar with one modification: "An [Eldar] army runs on it's [freaky uberpowerful mind raping abilities i.e. Psychic powers]"


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Wave serpent assault with War walkers on one flank.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I thought that at least something had to start on the table...


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Starting on the table is for the weak.


----------



## Argitist (Apr 29, 2008)

Yeah, start nothing on the table, everything in reserves/outflanking/deep-striking.


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

Sethis said:


> It's a nice idea, but as far as I'm concerned the phrase "An army runs on it's stomach" can be applied to Eldar with one modification: "An [Eldar] army runs on it's [freaky uberpowerful mind raping abilities i.e. Psychic powers]"


I run successful Eldar armies with no Farseers.
I've never tried the double-Autarch approach, but I've used the Phoenix Lord and Avatar type thing since 3rd, or two Phoenix Lords. After the release of the newest codex, I usually use an Autarch and a Phoenix Lord. Or Avatar with either.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

In tournaments? Or casually?

I don't imply that one is a "better" way to play than the other, I just haven't seen a competitive army without at least one Seer in any tournament lists that actually came close to winning (or won).


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

A good friend of mine has played the dual autarch reserve list. Warwalkers, fire dragons, and avengers all mounted as pretty much the army. It has it strengths, like pretty much ensuring you the first round of shooting....


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

Sethis said:


> In tournaments? Or casually?
> 
> I don't imply that one is a "better" way to play than the other, I just haven't seen a competitive army without at least one Seer in any tournament lists that actually came close to winning (or won).


In tournaments, my lists place 2nd or 3rd, usually due to my inability to roll higher than a 4 most of the time.
You have to keep in mind tha fact that DE were my first army, so I see psykers in an army as a crutch whose abilities I tend to forget anyway.


----------



## Mathai (Sep 1, 2010)

I feel a bit like that these days. I like my Farseer, I like my Jetbike Warlocks, but I also know that it has gotten a bit...stale for me. I want a viable option to replace the Farseer, and I think I like this one because it still captures the 'Sneaky Eldar' spirit. =)

I see what you mean about the Pathfinders being counterproductive. Its better to just give them nothing to shoot at, and hope they make mistakes because of the complete change in the battle from what they may have been expecting.


----------

